# 39 and started 1st s.i.u.i (unexplained)



## jen121 (May 16, 2006)

Hi everyone, I'm Jen bye the way and we have just started our first week of treatment.  So far so good and no side affects.  
I would love some good feed back about any one who is about my age and goin through this.  I did'nt feel very positive before we started, but now feel a little better, don't know whether that is a good thing or not.  I am sure other people feel similiar.  I think we r nearly afraid to hope for a good result in case we r let down . 
Bye for now Jen


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Jen, I'm 34, also unexplained (although DP has erratic Sperm!)  I'm about to start my injections for our first IUI in just under 2 weeks................I'm dreading the injections!  I'm worried about the success rates for IUI too but then there are so many positive stories on here it's a difficult call.  Good luck with your treatment


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Jen and Cuddles

I have just had my very first IUI on Saturday.  I have also been wondering about the statistics and success rates especially for women on the wrong side of 30, like me! 

Good luck!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Jen I was 39 for my 2nd IUI treatment is August, as you can see from my sig it was successful & I now have a darling little boy.

IUI can & does work & I know how extremely lucky I am to have a baby so late on. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you too hon.

I would say to have BMS the same day or next day (we did it the next day) & rest on the actual insem day as much as possible. I had no symptoms at all that were unusual apart from pains on day 9 post insem which I think were inplantation pains, oh & I went off pizza in the 2ww!! 

Gill
x


----------



## JumpingJess (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi Jen, Cuddles and LotusFlower,

I'm doing my third IUI at the moment (I'm in day 6 of the dreaded 2WW). Like you, I'm the wrong side of thirty (35), also unexplained. I'm feeling pretty positive this time - the nurses were very happy with my folicles, and although insemination was tricky, they seemed pretty positive about that too.

For me the worst part is the tiredness brought on by the drugs (esp. cyclogest). The best part is that after 5 years ttc, I am doing something about it and we now have a 1 in 7 chance (I think those are our stats?) we didn't have before.

Sending you all positive vibes...and envisaging success      

 JumpingJess


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Jess

I'm on day 6 today so we are not that far off!  1 in 7 doesn't sound so bad?  

I was trying to be so positive this month and last night had a little episode as I was reading through all the diaries and all the girls who got bfp's had sore boobs at this point.  I have nothing so was convinced that it hasn't worked etc etc and got very despondent about the whole thing.  I think that this month it will be very hard to have a negative result after doing the IUI as opposed to other months just on Clomid.

I had a different kind of IUI called fallopian tube sperm perfusion where they flush the sperm into the actual fallopian tubes instead of the top of the uterus so thos little suckers have to do absolutely NO swimming!  If one of them can't fertilise an egg right in front of them then I don't know.....!!!

Is cyclogest the progesterone you have afterwards?  I am on Choragon injections but am not tired at all, just bloated.

Anyway, good luck, I hope it's the proverbial 3rd time lucky for you!


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

hi jen and lotusflower again!!

don't be too despondent about the sore (o)(o), i had sore (o)(o) on both bfn and bfp iui cycles.  i know it's so very very hard, but don't read anything into the symptons during the 2ww, it's way too early to be feeling any preg symptons and the side effects are nearly always from the hcg/trigger jab or the post iui (prog) drugs.  try to stay positive and not analyse everything, easier said than done i did the very same thing!!!    i'm way too good at giving advice and not taking it!!!   
all the luck in the world to you both.

crxxx

ps iui stats can be as good as 1 in 2 at some clinics. it really depends on the quality of the ladies each clinic is prepared to take on.  some just cream off ideal candidates and others take on ladies with more tricky fertility probs.  i was 36 and was lucky on my 3rd attempt and my clinic then had a 1 in 3 statistic success rate.  but you see so many success stories on here for all ages that it's gotta be a good thing.  keepin em crossed for you both.


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

It's so nice to hear success stories.....gives one a bit of hope.

I wonder how Jen and Cuddles are also getting on with their first treatments.  I had my third and final Choragon injection last night and was absolutely dreading it and it was darn sore...I really hope I don't have to do this again!

Was just thinking that this could now be an over 35 IUI'ers thread.....


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi all, I haven't started yet.  I'm just waiting for a delivery date for my drugs and AF to arrive so I can start the injections.................i'm dreading them!!!  I should be starting to inject at the beginning of next week.  It's really nice to find other people that are the wrong side of 30 and going through the same thing!!!

Lotusflower, the over 35 IUI'ers thread sounds like a good idea.....................although I'm 34 not far off 35 though


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Well, maybe an over 30's thread then! 

Good luck Cuddles and don't fret about the injections-they won't be as bad as you are expecting.

My AF will be due around Sunday and I am now convinced that this hasn't worked....damn!


----------

